# ????? Where is my code as a Lyft driver?



## Bobhopenut (Jul 25, 2014)

Hello Everyone

I had my mentor rider the other day and got a text from Lyft saying I was approved and I can start driving last night so I went out and gave a few rides 3 rides to be exact and two of them netted me 2 tips. On my mentor ride my mentor said that I would have a driver code that I could give out to people so that they can download Lyft on their phone and that I would get 10$ just for them downloading the app on their phone with your driver code. Where in the world do I find my driver code that I can hand out to get the 10$ referral thing going. My mentor also told me once the person signs up using your code the new customer gets 3 free 25$ rides that you could give them as well if they are your friend or family. Is that true?Thanks Bobhopenut


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

Go to your driver portal and look under referrals
https://www.lyft.com/drive/referrals


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

Go to your driver portal and look under referrals
https://www.lyft.com/drive/referrals


----------



## Bobhopenut (Jul 25, 2014)

Baron VonStudley said:


> Go to your driver portal and look under referrals
> https://www.lyft.com/drive/referrals


Baron VonStudley thank a lot for the help. I appreciate it. Lyfting into the night


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Also. Go here and order your referral cards: http://get.lyft.com/referral-cards/

You can order a box of 250 each month for free.

Lyft On!!!!!!!


----------



## Bobhopenut (Jul 25, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Also. Go here and order your referral cards: http://get.lyft.com/referral-cards/
> 
> You can order a box of 250 each month for free.
> 
> Lyft On!!!!!!!


LookyLou
Is it true that I get 10$ for everyone that downloads the app with my referral code? Thanks for your help. Bobhopenut


----------



## Bobhopenut (Jul 25, 2014)

Baron VonStudley said:


> Go to your driver portal and look under referrals
> https://www.lyft.com/drive/referrals


Baron VonStudley
Is that the same code that I give out to new Lyft Riders as well. I am not looking to refer any new drivers just new riders?


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

you only have one referral code unless you are a recruiter or ambassador
You get $10 dor each referral that downloads the app USES YOUR code, and takes their first ride. ALl that gots ta happen and when you give cards out to drunktards it rarely works for me


----------



## Bobhopenut (Jul 25, 2014)

Baron VonStudley said:


> you only have one referral code unless you are a recruiter or ambassador
> You get $10 dor each referral that downloads the app USES YOUR code, and takes their first ride. ALl that gots ta happen and when you give cards out to drunktards it rarely works for me


thank you, I got it. I appreciate it.


----------



## Diavna (Aug 24, 2014)

Bobhopenut said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> I had my mentor rider the other day and got a text from Lyft saying I was approved and I can start driving last night so I went out and gave a few rides 3 rides to be exact and two of them netted me 2 tips. On my mentor ride my mentor said that I would have a driver code that I could give out to people so that they can download Lyft on their phone and that I would get 10$ just for them downloading the app on their phone with your driver code. Where in the world do I find my driver code that I can hand out to get the 10$ referral thing going. My mentor also told me once the person signs up using your code the new customer gets 3 free 25$ rides that you could give them as well if they are your friend or family. Is that true?Thanks Bobhopenut


From iPhone app
Open app, click settings, click your pic to go to profile, click hours, go to page and click menu, then referrals.

From web page, log in, click menu, click referrals.


----------



## Bobhopenut (Jul 25, 2014)

Diavna said:


> From iPhone app
> Open app, click settings, click your pic to go to profile, click hours, go to page and click menu, then referrals.
> 
> From web page, log in, click menu, click referrals.


Thank you


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

OK I'm not sure I'm understanding ... I found my driver code, but the only referral thing I see is something that says I get a 25$ free ride and so does the person I share the code with. I don't want a free ride, I want the $10 payout. Am I looking at the wrong thing?


----------



## Bobhopenut (Jul 25, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> OK I'm not sure I'm understanding ... I found my driver code, but the only referral thing I see is something that says I get a 25$ free ride and so does the person I share the code with. I don't want a free ride, I want the $10 payout. Am I looking at the wrong thing?


That's the same thing I want. I do not know how to do it. Anybody out there know how to do this ?


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Bobhopenut said:


> That's the same thing I want. I do not know how to do it. Anybody out there know how to do this ?


I'm probably going to have to sign up with my wife's phone and credit card to test it and see how it works ...


----------



## Bobhopenut (Jul 25, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> I'm probably going to have to sign up with my wife's phone and credit card to test it and see how it works ...


Sean I tried signing up my wife but didn't work. I went to invite friends under driver mode and clicked on her name to invite. I am not sure if they invite the customer with an email or a text. She didn't get either. I tried with my dad and same thing, NOTHING. I am not sure what I am doing.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Well if I can get it to work I'll reply here and let u know! I would love to use this to promote lyft to user passengers!


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi guys. It's the same process for drivers and riders.

The promo code recognizes the type of account. If a driver refers a first time passenger and they use their code on the first ride, you get $10 on the statement the next morning.

If a passenger does it, they get a free ride.

Important to note that they need to use or apply your code in their first ride to get the bonus.

I just got one yesterday for referring an uberx passenger for using lyft to go to the airport and got the 10.

They asked me if I could drive to the airport after i ha already been driving them around town for 30 mins. I said I had to I home but got them to order a lyft with my code instead.

Saved me an hour of sitting in rush hour traffic to go to the airport and another hour of traffic and dead miles coming back.


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

Diavna said:


> From iPhone app
> Open app, click settings, click your pic to go to profile, click hours, go to page and click menu, then referrals.


From the app just go to Menu->Invite Friends->Invited and you'll see your code. Otherwise you're just launching the mobile view of the Lyft website. Also on the Invited page you can see who you've referred and if they've taken their first ride. 
You don't get paid until they take a ride...not just from entering your code.

Also, your code won't work if they have already requested a ride, you'll need to use another code such as APPSTORE, LYFTHOME, or another driver code during the ride before you end it.


----------



## ChitownMark (Jul 24, 2014)

Hmmm how about if I want to invite someone and get the $25 ride credit instead of the $10? I drive for lyft but I also use lyft as a consumer. There should be two different codes.


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

When you become a driver it converts to cash. You'd need a separate phone # and separate account to do that.

That is one thing I like better on Uber. I always do Uber credit using my passenger code instead of the pathetic $5 the driver code yields.


----------

